# Kostenlose Symbol-Bibliotheken ?



## siob (11. April 2005)

Hallo liebe tutorials.de-Community,
hat jemand vielleicht eine Ahnung wo ich kostenlose Symbol-Bibliotheken für Illustrator herbekomme ?
- Hab schon recht viel gegoggelt und nichts gescheites gefunden..

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Gruß
siob


----------



## mirscho (11. April 2005)

Einen schönen guten Abend!

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen mal auf die Seite von Adobe zu gehen.Da findest du eine ganze Menge im Bereich share.studio.adobe. 

Übrigens kann Google auch die englische Sprache. Da mal geschaut
Klar muss ab und zu genauer und länger geschaut werden, damit sich was kostengünstiges bzw. kostenfreies findet, aber ich denke soviel Zeit sollte schon investiert werden.

Grüße,mirscho...


----------



## siob (13. April 2005)

na holla,
vielen Dank


----------

